# Picture Framing shop in KL?



## AbhiKap55 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys, AbhiKap55 here 

So I've been looking for a picture framing shop, where I can get a certificate framed. 

Does anyone know of such a shop in KL? Preferably close to Mont' Kiara area? 

Thanks!


----------

